# Snowboard with a brake



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

AngrySnowboarder missed this gem... Instead of turning...you can brake! What a genius. No need of bindings. Ypou can now ride in tennis shoes.

Riding in tennis shoes was always my dream. 

Sorry for the huge image...love that side cut hm?

THE NEXT GENERATION SNOWBOARD - YouTube


PICTURE HERE


----------



## Rider161 (Oct 12, 2011)

:laugh::laugh: wait... :laugh::laugh::laugh: seriously.. :laugh::laugh: yep another fail


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Gaperiffic!

Like how they spliced in people riding normal boards/bindings for the kicker shots...

Oh and "optional slide-in foot straps for jumps..."

 *sigh*

They should add 'turning' to that list of uses for "foot straps". Enough flat base, going straight happening in the vid.

Good find! :laugh:


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

How about the clear plastic one:


----------



## ecks (Oct 6, 2010)

KIRKRIDER said:


> How about the clear plastic one:


I want to see the how to video to wax this board


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Didn't miss that I mocked it like 2 or 3 years ago. I have their promo dvd they were pitching to companies at SIA floating around here somewhere.


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Didn't miss that I mocked it like 2 or 3 years ago. I have their promo dvd they were pitching to companies at SIA floating around here somewhere.


upload that ish to youtube for more lulz

review the clear board.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Didn't miss that I mocked it like 2 or 3 years ago. I have their promo dvd they were pitching to companies at SIA floating around here somewhere.


Wow, I was on the fence about that being something that was serious, and/or seriously promoted.


----------



## Ryan_T (Oct 18, 2011)

LMAO. 

Gotta wonder with all the influx of bad ideas lately...what the really good idea might be. Or if we'll notice when it comes.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

we should unite all new technology. This one, with a clear board, that elevated binding plate...the "whip" and the paddle stick for maximum 2012 innovation!


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

KIRKRIDER said:


> we should unite all new technology. This one, with a clear board, that elevated binding plate...the "whip" and the paddle stick for maximum 2012 innovation!


Don't forget the bindings with the shocks....seriously.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Monoski + Skwal And...electric boots?


----------



## Bayoh (Dec 17, 2010)

KIRKRIDER said:


> we should unite all new technology. This one, with a clear board, that elevated binding plate...the "whip" and the paddle stick for maximum 2012 innovation!


Someone please combine as many bad tech ideas together and make a video of it wearing the most gaperific outfit you can find.


----------



## Hodgepodge (Dec 9, 2010)

i dare someone to ride one of those things and then try carving hahaha


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Don't forget the rooster tail snowboard.


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

you have to wonder what people are thinking when they come up with these designs, i mean is it seriously that big of a hassle to strap in? it must be too hard for too many people that we need a board that is not only strapless but has a huge hole in the base.


----------



## C.B. (Jan 18, 2011)

Personally I was sold at the idea of snowboarding in tennis shoes.

just think, with all these new advancements we may not even need snow anymore


----------



## Tech420 (Jul 1, 2011)

C.B. said:


> Personally I was sold at the idea of snowboarding in tennis shoes.
> 
> just think, with all these new advancements we may not even need snow anymore


............we don't


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

slyder said:


> Don't forget the rooster tail snowboard.


Pure comedy. What's the point again?


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

wow epic fail, he looks so awkward it hurts my eyes, atleast the rooster tail\clear boards look umm different I guess?


----------



## marcdeo (Aug 8, 2011)

I would ride one ONLY if that blond chick in the video showed me her titties.

what a joke lolol.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I've always wanted to get all these products together and ride/review them.


----------



## claus (Nov 22, 2010)

2:19-2:34...nuff said. Really though, why? Being strapped into the board is what the sport is about, for me anyways. There's no way you could ever lay into any part of the mountain with that thing.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I've always wanted to get all these products together and ride/review them.


I think you should do It  and make a video with the guys of "REEL SPORTS" like Carpeting, aggressive walking or XC Snowboarding


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I just want a pair of suspension bindings cause I have this theory I could knuckle a 75 footer and just bounce.


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

Soooo basically you can only do night riding to utilize the kick ass features of this board!


----------



## LJLLJL (Mar 6, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> Well, don`t forget this gem......:laugh:


If he only was a better rider, I'd be completely sold for this  . But think about a long exposure photo taken at night time, someone doing a massive air with spins on this led board...


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

glowboardz is at SIA this year I'm sure I'll stop in and say something to them.


----------



## gauntlet09 (Feb 15, 2011)

This thread is awesomely hilarious!:thumbsup: :laugh:


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> glowboardz is at SIA this year I'm sure I'll stop in and say something to them.


can't wait for the transcript of that conversation :laugh:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I can see it now.

Me: So what's the point?

Them: It glowz!

Me: So what's the point?

Them: But it glowz in the dark and makes you look so cool!

Me: So besides that what does it do?

Them: It makes you look so cool and it glowz!

Me: Fuck I know this just give me a catalog and shut the fuck up!


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

i think i am going to combine them all, imagine a board with lights that splits into a dual board, WITH a drink bottle stomp pad that has a rooster tail thing. ill of course make skins to fit so you can tyke it back country and ill combine a leash attachment point in case you want to ride binding free.

Let me know how many you want, ohh and it comes in one size only 120cm (or 60 x2)


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I saw a younger kid tween ish age and he had led rope light all mounted to his board. I think it looked terrible and never said a thing. Some other riders were loving it though. I can see this as the new fad. Wish I would have taken a pic


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

I want one of the rooster tail things/hole in the nose of my board so I can get faceshots all day every day


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> Well, don`t forget this gem......:laugh:


Hmm. I do need to make an order from superbrightleds.com and it has been a while since I've use my soldering iron.


----------



## Soul06 (Dec 18, 2010)

This is both the funniest and stupidest thing I've ever seen. And the entire "promo" is on the flattest terrain I think I've ever seen. They can't possible think this will catch on. Imagine bombing a trail and counting on that "brake" to stop you LOL


----------



## djdavetrouble (Jan 18, 2011)

C.B. said:


> Personally I was sold at the idea of snowboarding in tennis shoes.
> 
> just think, with all these new advancements we may not even need snow anymore


This brought back some hilarious / painful memories of my first year snowboarding. As a gigantic youth (6'4 in 10th grade), my parents half assedly decided to let me try snowboarding in 1985 since all I did was downhill runs on my skateboard all day everyday with my buds. Instead of getting me the right gear, (actually there were no such thing as size 15 snowboard boots in 1985), they rented some cross country skiing boot gaiters, and I shit you not, I wore my Nike Air Jordans (the two tone original clowny looking ones, scotch guarded to the point of no return, my mom loved that shit). They also scotch-guarded some blue jeans to the point that they barely bent anymore, sent me out in a regular winter coat with long underwear, and a rented burton performer. The ski instructors / mountain staff at Sugar Bowl laughed at me and told me that I couldn't ride the lift unless I could do a skidded turn. I walked up the hill and did a perfect heelside skidded turn the first try and asked for my lift ticket, please. (FUCK YOU SKI ELITISTS). I forgot about my pieced together outfit and rode happily with the only two other snowboarders at the mountain until I ripped the front binding clean out of the board and had to ride it back to the lodge like a sled.

Memories....


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

My favorite is the rooster tail. I'll make sure to follow behind someone with that board. They are making the snow nice and soft again for me.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

djdavetrouble said:


> This brought back some hilarious / painful memories of my first year snowboarding. As a gigantic youth (6'4 in 10th grade), my parents half assedly decided to let me try snowboarding in 1985 since all I did was downhill runs on my skateboard all day everyday with my buds. Instead of getting me the right gear, (actually there were no such thing as size 15 snowboard boots in 1985), they rented some cross country skiing boot gaiters, and I shit you not, I wore my Nike Air Jordans (the two tone original clowny looking ones, scotch guarded to the point of no return, my mom loved that shit). They also scotch-guarded some blue jeans to the point that they barely bent anymore, sent me out in a regular winter coat with long underwear, and a rented burton performer. The ski instructors / mountain staff at Sugar Bowl laughed at me and told me that I couldn't ride the lift unless I could do a skidded turn. I walked up the hill and did a perfect heelside skidded turn the first try and asked for my lift ticket, please. (FUCK YOU SKI ELITISTS). I forgot about my pieced together outfit and rode happily with the only two other snowboarders at the mountain until I ripped the front binding clean out of the board and had to ride it back to the lodge like a sled.
> 
> Memories....


That's fucking awesome.

My son now wants a glow board and a chomppad


----------

